# violet trance



## iiifugaziii (Mar 12, 2008)

HOLA. i'm SO BORED TODAY.
you all have no idea.

I'm interviewing to be a make-up artist at a salon tomorrow. everyone wish me luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





no one pay attention to my tan-ass neck and my white face

eyeballs: 
highlight: daisychain & pink opal pigment
crease: Romping & underneath eye
Lid: Violet Trance & Carbon (on top of blacktrack as base)
plushlash

face: fix fluid/loose powder
Cheekie: dark blot/Prism studio light

lips... hmmm... i think it was fun-fun lipstick and c-thru?


----------



## cattykitty (Mar 12, 2008)

You look gorgeous!!!!  Good luck!!!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 12, 2008)

You are sooo gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 12, 2008)

this is gorgeous!!! i absolutely love it.


----------



## Perple1 (Mar 12, 2008)

You are gorgeous! Good luck with the job!


----------



## milamonster (Mar 12, 2008)

good luck girlie!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 12, 2008)

Oooohhhh, I LIKE!


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 12, 2008)

You look great


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 12, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 12, 2008)

Girl, I will fly to where you are so you can do my makeup!  What an incredibly awesome look- I freakin' love it!







You will definitely get the job- they'd be stupid not to hire you!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 12, 2008)

Love the look!  Good luck to you tomorrow!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, good luck.  Did you leave MAC?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 12, 2008)

very pretty! good luck with your interview =)


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh I love that.


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 12, 2008)

OMG I love this!


----------



## mslitta (Mar 12, 2008)

Good Luck Missy! Your make up is perfect.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 12, 2008)

*~*Love this look!!!*~*


----------



## simplykat (Mar 12, 2008)

you are so hot! and the blending is perfect. i love love your tats!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

Great look! I love the black on your lower lid contrasting with the violet trance.


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 12, 2008)

Gorgeous look and good luck with the interview


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 12, 2008)

This is a great look.  Good luck with the salon job!  With skills like that, I'm sure you'll get it!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 12, 2008)

owh... tht looks awesome! I love it


----------



## Jot (Mar 12, 2008)

totally fantastic x


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 12, 2008)

Amazing, Good luck


----------



## srl5045 (Mar 12, 2008)

You always look amazing.
This is gorgeous. <3


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 12, 2008)

omg ! just gorgeous! good luck sweety!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 12, 2008)

greeeeeat blending~love it, and good luck


----------



## User67 (Mar 12, 2008)

Super freaking gorgeous as always! Do you think you will ever bless us with a tutorial? Good luck on your interview!


----------



## kbrit08 (Mar 12, 2008)

amazing!Yeh i agree with tutorials!Your FOTD's are always so WOW.good luck hope you get/got it!xo


----------



## makeba (Mar 12, 2008)

very pretty. i was lucky to get the pandamonium quad last week from the CCO store, yah me!!. your looks are always glamorous!!! good luck with the interview. i bet you get the job!!!


----------



## damsel (Mar 12, 2008)

beautiful as always. good luck.


----------



## weezee (Mar 12, 2008)

Love the look!  Good luck with your job interview!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 12, 2008)

HOT look!


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 12, 2008)

omg this is gorgeous!! love love looove it =D


----------



## juicygirl (Mar 12, 2008)

i looove your fotds!! thanks for the post and good luck! keep us posted =]


----------



## oooshesbad (Mar 12, 2008)

you are jus adorable i hope all goes/went well on the interview


----------



## n_c (Mar 12, 2008)

Tutorial pls...love the e/s placement.


----------



## bluebird08 (Mar 12, 2008)

Your makeup is really nice!


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 12, 2008)

good luck!....well, how did it go?


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 12, 2008)

This is soooo hot, I love it!


----------



## iamadreamer (Mar 12, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## deathcabber (Mar 12, 2008)

damn. that is hot.


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 12, 2008)

you amaze me everytime!


----------



## Margolicious (Mar 12, 2008)

Your eyes look incredible!


----------



## Flammable (Mar 13, 2008)

Fantastic


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow I always love your colour combos!


----------



## user79 (Mar 13, 2008)

I hope you get the job, lovely look!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 14, 2008)

you need to do my makeup!!!


----------



## Dana72 (Mar 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 14, 2008)

very very beautifull!!!!! such a flawless skin! what do you use to make it look like porcelain??


----------



## amethystangel (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow, hot!


----------



## Emmi (Mar 15, 2008)

You look great!! Love it.


----------



## snowkei (Mar 15, 2008)

wow I have to use my violet trance tomorrow after seeing ur FOTD!!amazing


----------



## Miss. Herzeleid (Jan 4, 2009)

Aww this is so pretty : ]


----------



## jollystuikie (Jan 4, 2009)

really gorgeous.


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Jan 4, 2009)

you look gorgeous!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 4, 2009)

love the eyes....Good Luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Rennah (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_love the eyes....Good Luck tomorrow!!_

 
This thread is from March last year.

Hopefully she got the job though...


----------



## JollieJanice (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh this is beautiful.


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 5, 2009)

i like the look & good luck. :}

i want to get my septum pierced. would you say that it's too painful?


----------



## chocedition (Jan 10, 2009)

I really like this look on you. Keep up with the fotd's.
Lisa


----------



## ladyv (Jan 10, 2009)

This is really pretty and the colors go well with your eyes. I love it!


----------



## jen77 (Jan 10, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## hege (Jan 10, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------

